# Some pictures of Jake



## Gingerkidsmom (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice looking dog! I have a thing for the red ones.:wave:


----------



## SoDak Goldens (Apr 28, 2013)

Gingerkidsmom said:


> Nice looking dog! I have a thing for the red ones.:wave:


Thanks, I like all goldens but I'm kinda partial to the red ones also.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Jake is sure a handsome boy. Our Jake also had seizures.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I like the skill with the tennis ball in the first picture.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Jake's a "Master Ballman" headed for the 'Ballman Hall of Fame'! Beautiful boy


----------



## SoDak Goldens (Apr 28, 2013)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I like the skill with the tennis ball in the first picture.


I've got a video of him doing it, need to figure out a way to get the video off my phone and on here.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

SoDak Goldens said:


> I've got a video of him doing it, need to figure out a way to get the video off my phone and on here.


Create a YouTube account, upload the video, then copy the URL in the address bar (top of the browser window - "http://youtube .... - of that particular video. After you've uploaded it to YouTube and named it as it uploads, click "Video Manager", then your YouTube user name (such as "SoDok Goldens") and then the click the link to that particular video. Paste that link you copied at YouTube in the "Go Advanced" text box (button below the primary text box at the bottom of any thread).

I haven't had any luck but using the "Go Advanced" text box getting them to show up. Just a link when using the simple text box.


----------



## SoDak Goldens (Apr 28, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Create a YouTube account, upload the video, then copy the URL in the address bar (top of the browser window - "http://youtube .... - of that particular video. After you've uploaded it to YouTube and named it as it uploads, click "Video Manager", then your YouTube user name (such as "SoDok Goldens") and then the click the link to that particular video. Paste that link you copied at YouTube in the "Go Advanced" text box (button below the primary text box at the bottom of any thread).
> 
> I haven't had any luck but using the "Go Advanced" text box getting them to show up. Just a link when using the simple text box.


Thanks!! Here's the link to the video, hope this works. 
Jake playing ball - YouTube


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

SoDak Goldens said:


> Thanks!! Here's the link to the video, hope this works.
> Jake playing ball - YouTube


Glad you got it uploaded.

Click your user name on YouTube - A.J. Kannegieter - then click the link to the video and paste *that* link in the browser address bar in the "Go Advanced" text box, the video should show up and be viewable full screen if someone clicks the little square in the bottom right corner. Great video, BTW jake is a "Master Ballman"!! 

I had to mess around a little until I figured out how to get them to show up. 

Like this:


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

SoDak Goldens said:


> Thanks!! Here's the link to the video, hope this works.
> Jake playing ball - YouTube


Ahaha!! That's too awesome!!


----------



## SoDak Goldens (Apr 28, 2013)

Think I finally got this video posting figured out. Here's another video of him trying to stay awake while we were loading the other day. The trucks not moving, he's just that tired............he had a long day


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

That was too cute! What a smart boy! Entertaining himself with a tennis ball. He's a character isn't he?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

SoDak Goldens said:


> Think I finally got this video posting figured out. Here's another video of him trying to stay awake while we were loading the other day. The trucks not moving, he's just that tired............he had a long day
> 
> sleepy jake - YouTube


Aw, that's just too cute! One can understand how the hypnotic idling of the engine would lull him to sleep. 

Congrats on the YouTube mastery


----------



## SoDak Goldens (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the kinds words and the help posting the videos. Yes Jake is quite a character. All he wants to do is play fetch and if you quite playing with him he just takes his ball and plays by himself. He's better with his paws than some humans are with there hands, LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am too am a big fan of the Reds, Jake's a beautiful boy.

Great pictures and videos. The one of him falling asleep was so funny.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

He is sure handsome!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

That is so cute and clever !


----------



## SoDak Goldens (Apr 28, 2013)

Here's another picture of Jake:


This was Dakota, I got her before I got jake. I got her when she was 8 weeks old and unfortunately she got ran over just a couple weeks after I got her:


This was Diesel, I had him before Dakota. He was my first Golden & a hell of a dog. He's been gone since 2008 and there's still not a day that go's by that I don't think about him:


When I had Diesel my brother stayed with me for a while and so did his female basset hound. Well Diesel and the basset hound got kind of friendly and this was the end results, 6 golden retriever basset hound mix pups. This is a picture of Duke: 


I don't know what happened and may never know what happened but Diesel always.....ALWAYS stayed close to home, I had Duke tied up but he slipped his collar off when I wasn't looking and they disapeared, never saw them again. Searched a 15 mile radious of the house, it was right before hunting season so I asked all the hunters I knew to keep an eye out for them or Diesels collar or even their remains if they stumbled upon them and nobody found anything. I blame my neighbor for doing something to them and have reason to beleive he did, just can't prove it.


----------



## SoDak Goldens (Apr 28, 2013)

Here's a couple new pics of Jake:

The dog days of summer


Taking a little cat nap


----------

